

Nintendo misses profits forecasts by 50%, but some hunt for a bright side - dottrap
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-04-24/nintendo-forecasts-profit-surge-as-new-games-drive-wii-u.html

======
dottrap
Submitter here: Just thought it was interesting that some emphasize the
earnings target miss
([http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2013-04-24-nintendo-
mi...](http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2013-04-24-nintendo-misses-
profits-forecasts-by-50-percent-due-to-weak-wii-u-3ds-sales)) while others
look for a rosy side (original link).

